# Drift socks??



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Thinking about trying a drift sock. I have a wellcraft 23'. Does anyone use them? Or should i just stick to the ole anchor? Using it for offshore btw.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Used them off Hawaii and they work great. Just have to make sure the current is moving your boat along before you deploy. Sometimes, even though you have current, the wind will counteract and you will just be sitting in one place. That is a situation that can cause the chute to become entangled in your lower units or interfere with your fishing gear. Consult the GPS to make sure you are moving along pretty nicely before deploying.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

If you go way offshore a lot single boat a SEA anchor can be very important for the safely of the boat and crew. Many reasons to have one onboard.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a 24' SeaChaser CC and I use a drift sock most times over wrecks. I've several and can state the following: 1) use one at least 6' or larger anything smaller really doesn't do the job for that size boat ) use one with an extra strap for the dump flap that makes it easier for retrieval 3) extend the stock cord length to at least 20'. The longer the cord/rope length the better the drift will slow

Having said that, I purchased a 5x (77") Pro Angler drift sock from Cabela's and couldn't be happier. In fact I just checked and that model is on sale for $54.00 which is a 20% savings off the regular price. Hope the above info helps in your decision.

Tight Lines!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to have one on my first boat and I loved it! Very under utilized tool for sure!


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Be really careful if the waves kick up unexpectedly though. Drift sock can cause real problems in situations like that. Read about a couple guys on eerie the other day that swamped their boat because they had their drift sock hung off the back and big water came up out of nowhere.


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice yall. Im going to get one, i just know to be careful. Im just sick of the anchor!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

fishhound1 said:


> Be really careful if the waves kick up unexpectedly though. Drift sock can cause rel problems in situations like that. Read about a couple guys on eerie the other day that swamped their boat because they had their drift sock hung off the back and big water cam up out of nowhere.


Can't fix stupid.


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> Can't fix stupid.


Unfortunately natural selection almost did in that case.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Can someone explain how a drift sock works?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Whoa Boy!

A drift sock acts just like a parachute. Parachute for air, drift dock for water. Hope this answers your question. The drift sock can slow your drift down. It can also keep you the bow into the wind. Most if the time the side if the boat it is attached to will stay into the wind. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sea Monkey said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The OLE Whoa Boy!
> 
> ...


It seems like it would move you faster with the current and only be effective with an opposite wind.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

But how often is the current faster than the wind these days? Plus the current still has to drag your boat against the chute. Wouldn't be hard to test on a small scale before you invest.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I use a 8 gallon chlorine bucket with 12 half inch holes drilled in the bottom with about 25' of line. Works like a champ and way cheaper!


----------

